# Using Potassium Metabisulfite



## Seolyk (Jul 9, 2009)

When i went to get a carboy, airlock, plug, and siphoning kit today I asked what a good way of sterilizing my carboy was. I was told to use Potassium Metabisulfite. I was wondering if the carboy needs to be rinsed out before I siphon my mead into it.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 9, 2009)

It's my understanding to be on the safe side and sanitize everything. But I'm a newbie. So a more experienced member will probably be along to give you good advice.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 9, 2009)

Just let it dry for a bit. It doesnt have to be dry but you really dont want puddles either! Do not rinse with water as youll just be introducing bacteria again.


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks alot!


----------



## cpfan (Jul 9, 2009)

Seolyk:

I would clean your brand new carboy. Rinse well. Sanitize with K-meta. Drain. Use.

Steve


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 9, 2009)

oh... well all i did was let it sit with the stuff while i boiled the siphoning kit, airlock, and plug, then I practiced siphoning by siphoning the sanitizer out.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 10, 2009)

Seolyk said:


> oh... well all i did was let it sit with the stuff while i boiled the siphoning kit, airlock, and plug, then I practiced siphoning by siphoning the sanitizer out.



You don't need to boil that other stuff. Just soak it in the same solution you used in the carboy.


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 10, 2009)

oh ok, i'll do that next time... my racking rod is kind of bent now as a result of boiling it.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 10, 2009)

Ouch! No need to boil just sulfite everything first. I would of rinsed the new carboy too, never know where it has been. Then sulfite for 20 min and drain alittle.


----------



## Seolyk (Jul 10, 2009)

do you think i should get a new racking rod?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2009)

Why, is there a problem with the 1 you have?


----------



## wilkey43 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Use a denture cleaner to clean and sterilize and remove stains*

you have a new carboy or an old carboy fill it up with a tap water as hot as it will come out of the tap 1 gallon use 5 tabs 5 gallon use 18 tabs and let water sit in the carboy for about 2 hours and then pour water into a 5 gallon bucket with what ever tools you use to sterilize them.

To rinse your carboy take a gallon of distilled water and pour it into the carboy, then cap and shake or stir untill inside is rinsed then dump water into an old glass pitcher to keep stirring tools in. place carboy on its neck until the inside is dry. put on bung and airlock and your carboy is clean and ready to go and the denture cleaner doesnt leave an after taste


----------

